# Tuesday 24th January- London Reptile & Amphib Meetup



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Goodafternoon everyone,

I figured its about time to organise the first London meetup of 2012 for all keepers based in and around London. I would appreciate it if anyone who is interested bumps this thread so as to get as much exposure as possible to help make it a successful meetup, even if you arent able to attend.


*Date & Time:*
Tuesday 24th January 2012 from 7pm until 11pm

*Location:*
The White Horse, Soho (45 Rupert Street, W1D 7PB) 
White Horse, Soho, London, W1D 7PJ - pub details # beerintheevening.com

*Nearest tubes:*
Piccadilly Circus, Leicester Square, Tottenham Court Road​

If you can make it, id appreciate you letting me know so I have an idea of numbers.

If it looks like there will be a few of us, I will look to book some space officially rather than simply decending ^_^

Look forward to seeing you then,


>^..^< Elizabeth


P.S
Please note, as this event is still in its early days, I havent approached the venue to request permission to bring animals, so please refrain from doing so. If this becomes a regular occurance, I am happy to find a location where animals are permissed.


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

I'd be up for that , An evening with like minded people.


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

I too would like to come


----------



## Thirteen (Jan 12, 2011)

In! Certainly be there before 7pm as work just round the corner and finish at 5 ahahahaahah


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Fantastic. I'll PM all those interested my number nearer the time so you have someone to contact once you arrive.



Thirteen said:


> In! Certainly be there before 7pm as work just round the corner and finish at 5 ahahahaahah


I will probably be arriving about 6.30 since I would by Chancery Lane at the moment ^_^


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Yup! sounds like a plan, will defo be there,cant wait :no1:


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

ill be there to keep me posted :mf_dribble:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

should be good, does the pub let minors in? seen as I'm 16 soon to be 17 : victory:


----------



## Problematiq (Mar 20, 2011)

Will this be a regular occurrence? Would love to attend but can't this month


----------



## UKCrestie (Sep 9, 2011)

Good luck with the meet-up hope it goes well.
And a sneaky bump for the thread : victory:


----------



## groove machine (Sep 8, 2007)

good luck with the meet!!


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

geckodelta said:


> should be good, does the pub let minors in? seen as I'm 16 soon to be 17 : victory:


So long as you are accompanied by adults and arent trying to buy alcohol, im sure they dont mind.





Problematiq said:


> Will this be a regular occurrence? Would love to attend but can't this month


I will be trying to arrange one of these per month if possible. If you are interested, PM me an email address and ill add you to my mailing list for updates ^_^ (Or join the group in my sig and keep an eye there)


----------



## gigasnake (Oct 2, 2011)

I'd love to but as it is in the week, I can't. Takes me around 1.5 hours to get into London, and I have college the next day.


Would definitely come to another that is on the weekend!


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

gigasnake said:


> I'd love to but as it is in the week, I can't. Takes me around 1.5 hours to get into London, and I have college the next day.
> 
> 
> Would definitely come to another that is on the weekend!


I will most definitely be arranging a weekend event once its warmer ^_^


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Bump up ^_^


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

Count me in! :2thumb:

My e-mail address is: _[email protected]_.


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

To the top please. Looks like we are going to have a pretty decent turn out ^_^


----------



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

will have a word with Ian Kerr see if he fancies it


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Bump up! Just over a week to go ^_^


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Bump up! 1 week to go ^_^


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

To the top please. 


4 days to go!


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

To the top. This is next Tuesday ^_^ I'll be PMing everyone who expressed an interest in attending as a reminder later today.


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Bump! This is tomorrow night.

I have booked some space in the upstairs of the White Horse on Rupert Street, Soho from 6pm. I look forward to seeing some of you there ^_^ (I will be PMing everyone who expressed an interest in here/via a PM to try and make sure everyone remembers).


----------



## arachnopus (Jan 13, 2007)

*Hi Elizabeth*

Hi Elizabeth,

Ive only just found out about the meeting tonight - would have liked to have made it. I live in essex (30 mins outside of London on the C2C). 

I organise herp trips in India as well as wildlife trips around the world, check out my website greigsmithtravels.com. 

I am also available to give talks about the herp trips and how ecotourism can positively benefit research & conservation. 

Anyway - would like to know more about when you guys meet up (how regularly) and hope to hear from you soon

paul greig smith
[email protected]


----------

